# Well, I took the Amazon.com seller plunge...



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure if this is going to be another way to get a hard-earned tax write-off, but I've decided to sell my plywood pouches online for a while, at least.

Check out the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003M75ISM

...and stay tuned, maybe my experience will help others decide if this is a worthwhile step in selling your products online.

My fingers are crossed!


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

good luck. I clicked the link and that you've got a useful product. I live in Seattle and play the weather game when making material runs. I just might have to get one.

I think you should re write the description though. Not that I'm anti green, what I'm concerned about isn't throwing a piece of plastic away-it's throwing my material away!! Anyone spending $60 will expect it to be re-usable.

I think you should take the protect your investments angle (good sheets of ply cost more than your bag), and also show how your product can "unchain" you from the weather-time is money and waiting for the rain to stop SUCKS. And so does renting box trucks or paying for delivery.


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

More questions, it says easy to load, but how easy? What makes it easy? Does it have sewn in magnets like a shower curtain to hold it in place? Does it have sewn in pockets for fiberglass rods like a tent to hold it's shape? Or do I need two people, one on each corner to hold it open while I slide the sheets in?

And how many is a few sheets? 3? 6? I would need know before I bought. I see the dimensions say 6" for the height. That would be 8 sheets maxed out, but only if that is inside dimension, not out.

I don't want to sound overly critical, but these are questions I have since I'm really considering buying one.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Very good questions… I guess the first thing to do would be to have a look at the video review Consultingwoodworker.com did one and put it on YouTube. Amazon wouldn't let me put the link in the ad, but here it is: 



 To be honest, I've never put more than 6 sheets (3/4") in, but there was still room. I'm going to go to a local building supply dealer (who has bought several different styles) to see how many I can stuff in.
What I've done to hold it open, when I'm alone, is use a couple of 8" dowels to hold it open. They just fall over when the first sheet is going in and the rest are a breeze. Most of the time, I'm picking sheets up at a building supply dealer and there's always a hand or two around to help.
If someone wanted to hold, say, a dozen sheets, we can make it slightly "higher" for only a couple dollars more.
If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.
Thanks for your interest.


----------

